# Вопросы-ответы > Вопросы к издательству "Бхактиведанта Бук Траст" >  Перевод слов

## Ardian_108

Харе Кришна. Периодически слышу обсуждения (к моему удивлению, весьма острые) по поводу корректности перевода тех или иных слов в книгах Шрилы Прабхупады на русский язык, и у самого порой возникают вопросы. Очень хотелось бы, чтобы представитель ББТ квалифицированно отвечал на подобные вопросы, чтобы рассеивать сомнения и чтобы не усиливались разногласия между преданными. На данный момент меня интересует три термина.

1. Титул Шрилы Прабхупады founder-acarya иногда переводится как "ачарья-основатель", иногда как "основатель-ачарья". Если правильно помню, в ранних изданиях книг ББТ на русском языке писали "основатель-ачарья", затем изменили на "ачарья-основатель". Подозреваю, что может существовать некое правило, относящееся к переводу или же к особенностям русского языка, которым обусловлен выбор варианта "ачарья-основатель". Поясните, пожалуйста, этот момент.

2. Встречал такое упоминание, что фразу наподобие satisfy the Lord некорректно переводить как "удовлетворить Господа", потому что получается, что без наших попыток послужить Ему, Он находится в состоянии неудовлетворенности. Поэтому правильнее переводить как "доставить удовольствие Господу". Верна ли эта логика?

3. Перевод lotus feet как "лотосные стопы" буквально означает, что стопы Господа сделаны из лотоса. Корректнее переводить как "лотосоподобные стопы". Как можете прокомментировать это утверждение? 

Заранее благодарен.

----------


## vijitatma das

Харе Кришна! Примите мои поклоны.
Вот ответ на первый вопрос (отвечает Акинчана-Витта Прабху):

Сочетание "ачарья-основатель" состоит из двух существительных, первое из которых является определяемым словом, а второе - определением. В русском
языке такой вид определения называется приложением. Оно служит пояснением, уточнением определяемого слова. Например: летчик-француз, народ-победитель, девочка-первоклассница. В таких сочетаниях, когда и определяемое существительное, и приложение являются именами нарицательными (то есть
пишутся с маленькой буквы), приложение ставится после дефиса.

Иначе говоря, если мы пишем "основатель-ачарья", то таким образом уточняем слово "основатель" посредством слова "ачарья", однако это не имеет смысла, потому что нет никакого другого основателя ИСККОН (основателя, который не является ачарьей). Подобно этому, неправильным было бы сочетание
"первоклассница-девочка", поскольку и так понятно, что первоклассница это девочка. А в сочетании "ачарья-основатель" мы с помощью слова "основатель"
поясняем, какой ачарья - тот, который основал ИСККОН. Ачарьев может быть много, но ачарья, основавший ИСККОН, только один.

В английском языке, наоборот, определяемое слово в таких сочетаниях ставится после дефиса. Например, в названиях разных гаудия-матхов сочетание "founder-acharya" употребляют по отношению к тому, кто основал данный матх. Это может быть кто-то из духовных братьев Шрилы Прабхупады или даже его
духовный учитель. В то же время употребляется сочетание "president-acharya", которое относится к нынешнему руководителю того или иного матха. Т.е.,
говоря "основатель-ачарья", мы копировали английский порядок слов, не учитывая того, что по правилам русского языка определяемое слово ("ачарья") должно быть на первом месте.

----------


## vijitatma das

Продолжение ответов от Акинчана-Витты Прабху:

"Прежде всего отмечу, что в книгах Шрилы Прабхупады чаще встречается сочетание "to please the Lord", т.е. "доставить удовольствие Господу". В каких-то случаях и "to please the Lord", и "to satisfy the Lord", по-моему, можно переводить словами "угодить Господу". Однако я не думаю, что нужно полностью исключить из наших переводов сочетание "удовлетворить Господа". Господь черпает удовлетворение в Самом Себе, но можно сказать, что Он не удовлетворен состоянием тех живых существ, которые находятся во власти майи и страдают. Поэтому Господь Сам приходит в этот мир, а также через Своих представителей и священные писания приглашает нас в Его вечную обитель. Кроме того, бывает, что мы уже начали служить Господу, однако не можем удовлетворить Его, поскольку в нашем служении присутствуют какие-то примеси. Короче говоря, наверное, в большинстве случаев лучше подходят такие сочетания, как "доставить удовольствие Господу", "угодить Господу", "(по)радовать Господа", но при этом вариант "удовлетворить Господа" тоже имеет право на существование".

Добавление от меня:
Выражение "удовлетворить Господа", на мой взгляд, допустимо, однако лучше (и я бы даже сказал - очень желательно), чтобы при нем было дополнение, типа: "удовлетворить Господа своим поведением (служением, молитвами)". В противном случае есть риск, что у некоторых читателей может возникнуть совершенно ненужная ассоциация с сексуальным удовлетворением. Увы, такое тоже возможно.

----------


## vijitatma das

Харе Кришна! Простите за задержку с ответом.
Продолжает отвечать Акинчана-Витта Прабху.

3. "Предлагались еще такие варианты, как "лотосовые стопы" и "стопы-лотосы", однако лично я не вижу никакой проблемы с "лотосные стопы", даже если слово "лотосные", кроме преданных, никто не употребляет. По-моему, сочетание "лотосные стопы" вполне может означать не только то, что стопы Господа сделаны из лотоса. Например, сочетание "жемчужные зубы" не означает, что зубы сделаны из жемчуга, а сочетание "стеклянные глаза" не означает, что глаза сделаны из стекла. Просто стопы Господа обладают некоторыми свойствами лотоса, чем-то похожи на лотосы, так же как зубы могут быть чем-то похожи на жемчуг.
Кроме того, "лотосоподобные стопы" это, на мой взгляд, слишком длинный, девятисложный, перевод короткого, трехсложного английского сочетания "lotus feet". Я допускаю, что в каких-то случаях можно сказать "лотосоподобные стопы", но в целом это довольно громоздкое сочетание и я бы не стал его часто употреблять".

----------


## Ardian_108

Харе Кришна! Пожалуйста, примите мои поклоны. Вся слава Шриле Прабхупаде!

Спасибо Виджитатме прабху и Акинчана-Витте прабху за обстоятельные ответы. Полностью согласен с ответами на вопросы 2 и 3, а первоначально принял ваше объяснение относительного и первого вопроса (о переводе титула Шрилы Прабхупады на русский язык). Затем попытался самостоятельно изучить этот вопрос и на данный момент пришел к выводу, что founder-acarya можно рассматривать как: 1) сложное существительное а) с сочинительным характером связи, б) с подчинительным характером связи и 2) словосочетание (с сочинительной связью). В английском языке, как я понял, есть целая грамматическая проблема: существительное + существительное - это сложное слово или словосочетание (так называемая "The stone wall problem")? У каждого из этих трех вариантов есть свой корректный вариант перевода (1) а) ачарья-основатель, 1) б) основатель-ачарья, 2) основатель и ачарья). Исходя из комплекса критериев, founder-acarya - это словосочетание (что наиболее очевидно доказывается тем, что Шрила Прабхупада неоднократно упоминал свой титул отдельно как "acarya", отдельно как "founder", а также как "founder and acarya", показывая тем самым, что это простое сочетание двух слов, не создающее некой цельнооформленности, некоего нового смысла, характерного для сложного слова (примеры сложных слов с сочинительной связью: северо-запад, железобетон, кошки-мышки). Если же трактовать founder-acarya как сложное слово с подчинительной связью (тот из множества ачарьев, который одновременно является основателем), то в моем понимании тут есть следующая проблема: в ИСККОН никого кроме Шрилы Прабхупады в наше время не принято называть ачарьей и даже есть соответствующий закон в ISKCON Law Book о том, что не следует никого из духовных учителей ИСККОН называть ачарьей или нынешним ачарьей ИСККОН и т. п. В таком случае, если этого множества ачарьев ИСККОН не предусмотрено, получается, что Шрила Прабхупада единственный ачарья и в трактовке founder-acarya как тот из ачарьев ИСККОН, который является основателем, не вижу смысла. Кроме того, не могу согласиться с утверждением: 




> Иначе говоря, если мы пишем "основатель-ачарья", то таким образом уточняем слово "основатель" посредством слова "ачарья", однако это не имеет смысла, потому что нет никакого другого основателя ИСККОН (основателя, который не является ачарьей).


По крайней мере, с юридической точки зрения первые ученики Шрилы Прабхупады вместе с ним основывали и подписывали уставы/учредительные договоры, основополагающие документы, связанные с ИСККОН, ББТ, Джи-би-си, фондом "Майяпур-Вриндаван" и т. д. Поэтому их вполне можно называть основателями-учениками, а Шрилу Прабхупаду - основателем-учителем (основателем-ачарьей). Правда, поскольку в оригинале всё же звучит founder-acarya, а не acarya-founder, то этот вариант перевода отпадает, хотя по смыслу, как минимум, не менее обоснован, чем ачарья-основатель. 

В целом, поскольку founder-acarya (и варианты founder acarya, founder and (&) acarya, founder/acarya) по своим свойствам является простым сочетанием двух существительных с сочинительным характером связи (по-английски это можно называть binary copulative asyndetic phrase), а в русском языке сочинительные словосочетания не могут писаться с подобным разнобоем вариантов соединения, то, по правилам русской орфографии, наиболее корректный вариант перевода этого словосочетания, как я понимаю, должен звучать "основатель и ачарья", несмотря на то, что по-английски оно может быть написано через дефис. 

Подробнее по этому вопросу (с анализом всех критериев определения сложного слова/словосочетания, с примерами, с цитатами Шрилы Прабхупады) написал в отдельном документе, который можно скачать по ссылке: https://yadi.sk/d/TupGCpA6azWNe 

Мне бы хотелось попросить преданных, представляющих ББТ, высказать свое мнение относительно этого анализа. Заранее вам за это очень признателен.

----------


## vijitatma das

Простите, пожалуйста, за задержку с ответом на Ваш последний пост.
Отвечает ЕС Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами Махарадж:

"Разумеется, founder-acarya это не просто сочетание двух слов, founder&acarya. Это особый титул, о чем написана целая книга Равиндры Сварупы Прабху и проведен целый семинар Сурешвары. Аргумент о том, что в ИСККОН нет многих ачарьев, не правильный. С точки зрения самой этимологии и узуса слова ачарья в ИСККОН множество ачарьев. Резолюция Джи-би-си, вызванная злоупотреблениями этого почетного титула, факта наличия множества ачарьев (даже если их так не называют) нисколько не отменяет".

----------

